# Restaurant Tipping



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

While I deliver restaurants I sometimes also partake I'm the guilty pleasure of having my food delivered. I have one primary rule for the tip the driver gets:

Driver gets a $5 spot if I see a hot bag.

Sure I might adjust the total based on other fsctors, such as a large order, but most of the time this is the only rule. I want nice hot food, is it really that hard to use a hot bag? Heck, I even bought some of my own smaller bags to deliver the average order with, since the ones Amazon gave me are enormous.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Maybe you can tell the others why you didn't tip


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll tell them they should have used a hot bag. Some restaurants won't let a driver take food without putting it in one. Good for them.

I guess since the thread was moved I need to point out that despite the title it's not about tipping at all, but rather a rant about Flex drivers using hot bags. I suppose it could qualify as an UberEats topic as well, but it's definitely not about tipping.


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Many restaurants here in Miami won't let you carry a hot bag in. The reason, as explained to me, is that they don't want their customers to think that you are delivering food to the restaurant.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

krazo said:


> Many restaurants here in Miami won't let you carry a hot bag in. The reason, as explained to me, is that they don't want their customers to think that you are delivering food to the restaurant.


I never heard of that you can just show that it's empty


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

krazo said:


> Many restaurants here in Miami won't let you carry a hot bag in. The reason, as explained to me, is that they don't want their customers to think that you are delivering food to the restaurant.


That's kinda ridiculous. I walk in with the bag folded under my arm it's clearly empty. Most restaurants actually get the opposite effect when I leave as customers are always surprised that the they can get this restaurant delivered.


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

krazo said:


> Many restaurants here in Miami won't let you carry a hot bag in. The reason, as explained to me, is that they don't want their customers to think that you are delivering food to the restaurant.


...because of Florida man huh?!


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Just reporting the facts. I don't carry a hot bag into the restaurant because of this. I carry the food out and place it in the hot bag which has a prominent place on the back seat of my car. I always use the hot bag when delivering to the customer.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm honestly surprised with the number of folks who show up at restaurants with no bags. Some restaurants won't let you get away with that, but I'd say from visual experience, most don't care...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

bacchustod said:


> I'm honestly surprised with the number of folks who show up at restaurants with no bags. Some restaurants won't let you get away with that, but I'd say from visual experience, most don't care...


Depends if it's uber eats or doordash or postmates
Some restaurants partner and some don't. Some even hate dd and have tried to stop them


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Good luck with no hot bag for this pizza:










Of course that's still an Amazon WTF, but at least it was warm when it got there.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

I've had pizza's sit for close to an hour on a stacked Amazon run. Thank God I bought my own pizza bag since the warehouse was out of stock for months...



bacchustod said:


> I'm honestly surprised with the number of folks who show up at restaurants with no bags. Some restaurants won't let you get away with that, but I'd say from visual experience, most don't care...


There is one pizza place in LA that states under pickup info in the app that they won't release a pizza to a driver without an insulated delivery bag. FreshBrothers in Manhattan Beach, CA.

I spoke to the manager and he stated it was due to customer complaints about cold pizza reflecting badly on the restraunt. More restaurants need to do this...


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

dkcs said:


> I've had pizza's sit for close to an hour on a stacked Amazon run. Thank God I bought my own pizza bag since the warehouse was out of stock for months...


I had to sit on one about 50 minutes because of a stacked ping the other week. Pretty sure despite my pizza bag it wasn't in the best condition at that point.

I have one of the Amazon bags, but it's oversized and not well insulated. I looked for better online but haven't found anything I like yet. Needs to be made to hold 2-4 14" pizzas with heavy insulation and a balancing strap on the bottom, professional delivery style. A couple of the big chains use the type I like, but iirc they pay over $100 each for them.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

I use this one since it was the only one I could find with a side handle strap that lets me carry odd size bags inside of it sideways (e.g., P.F. Changs).

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BBJRWYK/?tag=ubne0c-20

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71sqdshZajL._SL1440_.jpg


----------

